# Hotchkis TVS/Ridetech streetgrip systems



## TxGTO69 (Dec 2, 2020)

Need some opinions here. I have been looking at these two setups for my 69 gto and they each have their pros and cons. I actually have decided something different and this was my idea. Normally I would be against mismatching brands on suspension as I would prefer a one stop solution. My decision is to use these ridetech components: shocks, balljoints and rear swaybar and to use these hotchkis components: coil springs, and front swaybar. My reasoning is a combination of reasons. One being is I have already replaced all my bushings with poly bushings so I don't want to have to press them out again as they are brand new. Hotchkis gives fully adjustable rear control arms, I don't feel the need for that if only lowering the car one inch, anything more than a few inches and I would feel its necessary as I have been down this road. I like the warranty ridetech gives with their shocks and I have heard nothing but good things. The ride tech rear swaybar attaches to the oe rear control arms (hotchkis does not). Ridetechs taller balljoints to correct camber. Lastly choosing Hotchkis coil springs and front swaybar are purely due to them lowering the car the same amount and the front sway bar is the same diameter and it would save on overall cost. I understand the difference in the ride tech coil springs and the hotchkis springs. I know hotchkis springs will be stiffer when compared to the progressive ridetech springs, but I am ok with that. Lastly this will reduce the overall cost by combining some components of each system. Feel free to tell me if this is a bone head idea, I am sure I am not the only one who has had this idea.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

TxGTO69 said:


> Need some opinions here. I have been looking at these two setups for my 69 gto and they each have their pros and cons. I actually have decided something different and this was my idea. Normally I would be against mismatching brands on suspension as I would prefer a one stop solution. My decision is to use these ridetech components: shocks, balljoints and rear swaybar and to use these hotchkis components: coil springs, and front swaybar. My reasoning is a combination of reasons. One being is I have already replaced all my bushings with poly bushings so I don't want to have to press them out again as they are brand new. Hotchkis gives fully adjustable rear control arms, I don't feel the need for that if only lowering the car one inch, anything more than a few inches and I would feel its necessary as I have been down this road. I like the warranty ridetech gives with their shocks and I have heard nothing but good things. The ride tech rear swaybar attaches to the oe rear control arms (hotchkis does not). Ridetechs taller balljoints to correct camber. Lastly choosing Hotchkis coil springs and front swaybar are purely due to them lowering the car the same amount and the front sway bar is the same diameter and it would save on overall cost. I understand the difference in the ride tech coil springs and the hotchkis springs. I know hotchkis springs will be stiffer when compared to the progressive ridetech springs, but I am ok with that. Lastly this will reduce the overall cost by combining some components of each system. Feel free to tell me if this is a bone head idea, I am sure I am not the only one who has had this idea.


I am not a suspension expert, but it sounds like you have done your homework and your selection of parts sounds like it fits your use.

On my '68 Lemans, I have a big mix of manufacturer's parts and some of my own. I did what I felt I wanted and just installed/modified as I saw fit, and made sense. The car is not on the road yet, so I won't know if my choices will work as planned or I will have one evil handling car and have to make some changes. I think sometimes you just have to make the jump and see what you have. It may be perfect, or you might have to tweak a few things or replace some - part of mix/matching and doing it your way.


----------



## TxGTO69 (Dec 2, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> I am not a suspension expert, but it sounds like you have done your homework and your selection of parts sounds like it fits your use.
> 
> On my '68 Lemans, I have a big mix of manufacturer's parts and some of my own. I did what I felt I wanted and just installed/modified as I saw fit, and made sense. The car is not on the road yet, so I won't know if my choices will work as planned or I will have one evil handling car and have to make some changes. I think sometimes you just have to make the jump and see what you have. It may be perfect, or you might have to tweak a few things or replace some - part of mix/matching and doing it your way.


Thanks. I may be in the same goat..I mean boat, but it should be very similar to the ridetech streetgrip just without delrin bushings and a different spring. I can't see my choices having an overall negative consequence...but I have been wrong before. This is why I ask questions and for opinions.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

TxGTO69 said:


> Thanks. I may be in the same goat..I mean boat, but it should be very similar to the ridetech streetgrip just without delrin bushings and a different spring. I can't see my choices having an overall negative consequence...but I have been wrong before. This is why I ask questions and for opinions.


Yes, always good to get a few opinions. These parts are not cheap, so you want to only buy once and hopefully it matches and works out. Here is my rear axle set-up and a host of assorted parts rather than a single "kit" or manufacturer/supplier.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

TxGTO69 said:


> Need some opinions here. I have been looking at these two setups for my 69 gto and they each have their pros and cons. I actually have decided something different and this was my idea. Normally I would be against mismatching brands on suspension as I would prefer a one stop solution. My decision is to use these ridetech components: shocks, balljoints and rear swaybar and to use these hotchkis components: coil springs, and front swaybar. My reasoning is a combination of reasons. One being is I have already replaced all my bushings with poly bushings so I don't want to have to press them out again as they are brand new. Hotchkis gives fully adjustable rear control arms, I don't feel the need for that if only lowering the car one inch, anything more than a few inches and I would feel its necessary as I have been down this road. I like the warranty ridetech gives with their shocks and I have heard nothing but good things. The ride tech rear swaybar attaches to the oe rear control arms (hotchkis does not). Ridetechs taller balljoints to correct camber. Lastly choosing Hotchkis coil springs and front swaybar are purely due to them lowering the car the same amount and the front sway bar is the same diameter and it would save on overall cost. I understand the difference in the ride tech coil springs and the hotchkis springs. I know hotchkis springs will be stiffer when compared to the progressive ridetech springs, but I am ok with that. Lastly this will reduce the overall cost by combining some components of each system. Feel free to tell me if this is a bone head idea, I am sure I am not the only one who has had this idea.


I've now installed the Global West upper and lower, front and rear control arms on many cars, and their stuff is top notch. I always run UMI coil springs and Bilstein shocks, all the way around. I would go to the Global West site and watch some videos. Very informative for the A Body! They also make rear frame to control arm braces. 

GW arms all use a delrin bearing with zerks, vs a bushing, for zero deflection. They're super beefy, made in the USA, and have built in castor as well. I know you already did your suspension, but I was able to replace the entire front susp, on my back in a driveway, including springs, shocks, tie rods, and alignment, on a single Saturday morning.

UMI has dropped or no dropped springs, and in my case, they put the joy back in the car.


----------



## TxGTO69 (Dec 2, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> I've now installed the Global West upper and lower, front and rear control arms on many cars, and their stuff is top notch. I always run UMI coil springs and Bilstein shocks, all the way around. I would go to the Global West site and watch some videos. Very informative for the A Body! They also make rear frame to control arm braces.
> 
> GW arms all use a delrin bearing with zerks, vs a bushing, for zero deflection. They're super beefy, made in the USA, and have built in castor as well. I know you already did your suspension, but I was able to replace the entire front susp, on my back in a driveway, including springs, shocks, tie rods, and alignment, on a single Saturday morning.
> 
> UMI has dropped or no dropped springs, and in my case, they put the joy back in the car.


I have looked at their stuff and I totally agree that their stuff is top notch and I’d love to have it. But the price of a complete set of their control arms (front and rear) would be more than the entire package I have put together, plus I wanted to keep everything stockish looking by using the factory arms. I know you get what you pay for, but hotchkis and ridetech have been around for some time and I have used some of their products in the past and it is good quality. Unfortunately cost is always a factor, but I don’t think I’m skimping by choosing this setup. Thank you for your input, it is appreciated.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

TxGTO69 said:


> I have looked at their stuff and I totally agree that their stuff is top notch and I’d love to have it. But the price of a complete set of their control arms (front and rear) would be more than the entire package I have put together, plus I wanted to keep everything stockish looking by using the factory arms. I know you get what you pay for, but hotchkis and ridetech have been around for some time and I have used some of their products in the past and it is good quality. Unfortunately cost is always a factor, but I don’t think I’m skimping by choosing this setup. Thank you for your input, it is appreciated.


When I did the Vette, it was about two months into the pandemic, and my original front arms were shot... Since all of the reproduction OEM arms are made in China, there were none to be had, anywhere in the USA. I had no choice but to buy the Global West stuff. However, after it was on, the car literally handled like a Vette should, and for a 70, that's saying A LOT!

With the 67 GTO, the bushing were literally gone from a few of the OEM arms, and I'm just too old and beat up to mess with bushing swaps, so I went a lookin for GTO/ A Body arms. I was SHOCKED to see how many more were available, than for the Vette. I couldve easily saved over $1000 if I went with another make, but it wouldve been a dice roll. When I did the Vette, I thought that I'd save some money on front end kit from Amazon... "Anderson Restorations" Poly bushings, tie rods, and ball joints. The parts all arrived wrapped in that Chinese oil paper with that gooey oil on them. They felt like toys. When I assembled them, the nuts and lockwashers bent and fell apart. This was going on a 50 year old car, that I'd be going 120 MPH in.

So... back it went. With the Global West stuff, they use top notch hardware, replaceable bearings, and balljoints. Since I'm now a pro at swapping it all out, I expect to be getting a lot of side work doing this job for other local A Bodies... so if you find a cheaper brand that you like, please let me know!


----------



## TxGTO69 (Dec 2, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> When I did the Vette, it was about two months into the pandemic, and my original front arms were shot... Since all of the reproduction OEM arms are made in China, there were none to be had, anywhere in the USA. I had no choice but to buy the Global West stuff. However, after it was on, the car literally handled like a Vette should, and for a 70, that's saying A LOT!
> 
> With the 67 GTO, the bushing were literally gone from a few of the OEM arms, and I'm just too old and beat up to mess with bushing swaps, so I went a lookin for GTO/ A Body arms. I was SHOCKED to see how many more were available, than for the Vette. I couldve easily saved over $1000 if I went with another make, but it wouldve been a dice roll. When I did the Vette, I thought that I'd save some money on front end kit from Amazon... "Anderson Restorations" Poly bushings, tie rods, and ball joints. The parts all arrived wrapped in that Chinese oil paper with that gooey oil on them. They felt like toys. When I assembled them, the nuts and lockwashers bent and fell apart. This was going on a 50 year old car, that I'd be going 120 MPH in.
> 
> So... back it went. With the Global West stuff, they use top notch hardware, replaceable bearings, and balljoints. Since I'm now a pro at swapping it all out, I expect to be getting a lot of side work doing this job for other local A Bodies... so if you find a cheaper brand that you like, please let me know!


I agree with you 100%. I was just telling buddies this the other day, this is the 2nd time I’ve changed out bushings and sleeves in front and rear control arms, I dont think I’ll ever do it again. It is just such a pain in the butt for probably minimal results. Either way its what I wanted to stick with and it’s done. If it doesn’t make much difference, I’ll buy arms. Heck I’m only out less than $200 bucks and my time. I don’t think there’s much from the 70’s oem wise that had great handling, pretty much every sports car I have had I’ve upgraded suspension so I’d consider myself pretty proficient at changing things out. Only car I didn’t was my 05 vette, that was a good handling car. I agree I’d never buy any suspension kit off amazon, again you get what you pay for. That being said, hotchkis and ridetech are both companies that design and build their stuff here in the USA, I’ve used them before and I know it’s good quality. I’m about to order my stuff today actually, so I’ll let you know how it works out.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

TxGTO69 said:


> I agree with you 100%. I was just telling buddies this the other day, this is the 2nd time I’ve changed out bushings and sleeves in front and rear control arms, I dont think I’ll ever do it again. It is just such a pain in the butt for probably minimal results. Either way its what I wanted to stick with and it’s done. If it doesn’t make much difference, I’ll buy arms. Heck I’m only out less than $200 bucks and my time. I don’t think there’s much from the 70’s oem wise that had great handling, pretty much every sports car I have had I’ve upgraded suspension so I’d consider myself pretty proficient at changing things out. Only car I didn’t was my 05 vette, that was a good handling car. I agree I’d never buy any suspension kit off amazon, again you get what you pay for. That being said, hotchkis and ridetech are both companies that design and build their stuff here in the USA, I’ve used them before and I know it’s good quality. I’m about to order my stuff today actually, so I’ll let you know how it works out.


The good thing there is that it literally takes about 6 hours less time to swap the arms, than it does to replace the bushings!!! I did both sides, upper and lower, new coils, shocks, and tie rods, and aligned it, in just over 4 hours! And that's on my back in a driveway.

I will say that my vette lived up to its rep. It handled like a magnet, with those little tires! And the 4 piston caliper, non-power brakes, brought it to a halt in seconds!


----------



## TxGTO69 (Dec 2, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> The good thing there is that it literally takes about 6 hours less time to swap the arms, than it does to replace the bushings!!! I did both sides, upper and lower, new coils, shocks, and tie rods, and aligned it, in just over 4 hours! And that's on my back in a driveway.
> 
> I will say that my vette lived up to its rep. It handled like a magnet, with those little tires! And the 4 piston caliper, non-power brakes, brought it to a halt in seconds!


Exactly!! I agree. I need to get a lift.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I'm sure that we all would love one, but it's a constant battle... A lift and a garage big enough for one, cost the same as a GTO!


----------



## TxGTO69 (Dec 2, 2020)

Received the hotchkis springs and front sway bar today, seriously prob the easiest suspension I’ve ever installed. I was expecting to need a spring compressor since the motor is out and there isn’t much weight on the car. Test fit them in the pocket first, jacked under the lower a arm, car started to lift but it was enough compression to get both castle nuts started. It was so easy it made me question if I got the correct springs. I did order the small block springs, everything I’ve read indicated that’s what I should use. Rear end should be back in a week or so and then I can finish up the rest of it.


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

I put the small block springs in my racecar, but it only weighs about 3350.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

TxGTO69 said:


> Received the hotchkis springs and front sway bar today, seriously prob the easiest suspension I’ve ever installed. I was expecting to need a spring compressor since the motor is out and there isn’t much weight on the car. Test fit them in the pocket first, jacked under the lower a arm, car started to lift but it was enough compression to get both castle nuts started. It was so easy it made me question if I got the correct springs. I did order the small block springs, everything I’ve read indicated that’s what I should use. Rear end should be back in a week or so and then I can finish up the rest of it.


The newer springs are shorter, but they have much better rates. It likely was much shorter than an oem spring, but it wont compress as dramatically.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Old Man Taylor said:


> I put the small block springs in my racecar, but it only weighs about 3350.
> 
> View attachment 140005


Looks great, Jim


----------

